# Recovery



## Gos (9 mo ago)

Hi,
For those who recovered 100%
Please share your journey , timelines and possible treatment options / tips.

Thanks


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Gos said:


> Hi,
> For those who recovered 100%
> Please share your journey , timelines and possible treatment options / tips.
> 
> Thanks


I was 18, smoked pot, and spent the next 5 years totally depersonalized. It was traumatizing. I had no idea what had happened, where did I go? I went to hospital, on and off medications, dropped out of college and became homeless. I stayed in shelters, camping, and at friends and relatives homes. 

I got to a point that I decided I would live out my life as though it wasn't a thing and try to work on my self to be healthy and strong. So, I took care of my health with meditation, dieting good, and exercise. I dropped the attachment and identity I had formed with depersonalization. I did things like travel and work even though I was in a terrible state. Doing things got easier and easier and so I was able to relax more and more. Socializing was very difficult for me too, but I continued and it got easier and easier. Now, at my work, i talk to 100s of people a day and it's just a normal thing. 

And so, the DP would come and go until one day it was totally gone. The storm had finally passed and I forgot all about it. And that's basically it really. What once seemed impossible now seems very clear and simple. 

Also, when I was 25 years old the DP was gone but I tried psychodelic mushrooms because I always had a curiosity about them and a feeling that there was something there for me to experience. I grew them myself. And after just the first time, what I experienced changed my life in a good way. Things are not dreamlike, foggy, dark, gloomy, or dead like, quite the contrary. But I wouldn't claim it would be the case for everyone. 

And now I am 33 years old. I've lived years in darkness, trauma, and fear and in a state where everything seemed dead, dark, distant, dreamlike, unfamiliar, and totally scary. But I've also lived for years in a state opposite of that. 

I'm not saying I am spiritually enlightened or anything. I have days that I am depressed and sometimes I have a lot of anxiety but it clears up pretty easily. And for the most part I am at peace, especially in remembrance of the days and years of depersonalization.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> I was 18, smoked pot, and spent the next 5 years totally depersonalized. It was traumatizing. I had no idea what had happened, where did I go? I went to hospital, on and off medications, dropped out of college and became homeless. I stayed in shelters, camping, and at friends and relatives homes.
> 
> I got to a point that I decided I would live out my life as though it wasn't a thing and try to work on my self to be healthy and strong. So, I took care of my health with meditation, dieting good, and exercise. I dropped the attachment and identity I had formed with depersonalization. I did things like travel and work even though I was in a terrible state. Doing things got easier and easier and so I was able to relax more and more. Socializing was very difficult for me too, but I continued and it got easier and easier. Now, at my work, i talk to 100s of people a day and it's just a normal thing.
> 
> ...


What are you doing for diet? I have changed my diet dramatically recently.. seems to be helping energy and sleep at least. Mainly been taking fiber and fermented foods but also lots of veg/fruit, whole grains, no bread


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Broken said:


> What are you doing for diet? I have changed my diet dramatically recently.. seems to be helping energy and sleep at least. Mainly been taking fiber and fermented foods but also lots of veg/fruit, whole grains, no bread


Currently, I have an all Vegan diet. I start with a smoothie in the morning: banana, blueberries, oatmeal, hemp hearts, chia seeds, peanut butter, vegan protein, oat milk, and agave nectar for sweetener. 

For lunch I'll do beans, lentils, or split peas with rice or quinoa, an avocado, cooked spinch or baked potatoes or sweet potato. Sometimes I'll mash something up to make a patty for a sandwich with lettuce tomato or cucumber or a lettuce wrap. I only eat Ezekiel bread or something similar with good ingredients. Sometimes I'll eat an apple or 1/2 cup of mixed raw nuts during the day as well. 

After work I'll do a similar meal, the same exact thing, or a combo of some sorts, whatever I feel like. And on some days I'll do another smoothie to take in extra calories or have another serving of raw nuts. Some days I'll do a fruit bowl smothered in agave nectar. 

Very simple diet and also inexpensive, but I'm mainly concerned about taking in enough protein and calories so not to loose weight. I try to shoot for around 2k calories a day. But I also jog 2 miles to work and back home or ride my bike everyday. 

I eat very simple meals and If I get bored I know I can add things or look for different ideas online. But I'm pretty satisfied with it so far.


----------

